# Jackets with veils



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I love the Brushy hat with sewn on veil like the have on their full suit. I think that's the same on on their jacket. It provides a sweat band (hat band) and keeps the veil off your neck and face. I don't care for cotton or any other solid fabric after trying a mesh suit. I would spend the money on one from Magnet Man or Glory Bee. You'll love it. I've been living in my Magnet Man suit this spring. I may order a jacket too. Cotton does have an advantage over poly when it comes to a hot smoker....


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

I have the full "english" style suit. with what I think you are referring to as the domed veil. I would go with the suit that has the built in hat. The "cone head" veil on my suit is annoying. It shifts around and sticks to my face sometimes. I have to wear a hat under it anyway. As far as material, get something that breathes!


----------



## lstclair (Mar 6, 2007)

I have this one from Dadant, the cotton/poly jacket with the hood. It's ok, not great. It's a little hot because of the poly, and the elastic at the wrists and waist is not tight--so if I really cared about being stung, I'd need to do something about that. I find it handier to toss on a jacket than tying down a veil.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Lesli,
That's the one I have. I go through at least one a season. And at that price, I buy a couple at a time. I can not really say the poly is any hotter, but it feels better being lighter and slides on. I have been using the cotton one this past month and the elastic seems tighter on the wrist and waist compared to the poly.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

> the elastic at the wrists and waist is not tight--so if I really cared about being stung


That is why I don’t sew one end of the elastic on the UltraBreeze suits. What is good and tight on my wrist might be loose on someone else. I feel it is better to let the owner spend 5 minutes adjusting and sewing the last part of the elastic. With that said I am trying to find a buckle or something that would make the elastic band adjustable. 

Good news I will be making *jackets!* starting this weekend. I expect to have some small, medium, large and extra large jackets ready to ship the last week of May. 

The price currently is $125 plus actual shipping. I decided to break shipping out because shipping cost can vary so much. I sent a suit via UPS to Hawaii and it was forty three dollars.  The price might sound high but remember there are three layers of fabric and it is *not made in China. *

I will post and updated sizing chart on my web site in a few days.


As for Poly vs cotton. Cotton is way cooler because it breaths better. I only wear 100% cotton shirts, slacks and 90% cotton socks in the summer for this reason. Poly will last a lot longer than cotton though. My jackets will be a lot cooler than cotton and will last just as long as a poly jacket because it is made of poly netting.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*ventilated jacket*

I have been in the market for a ventilated suit for 2 seasons now. I have a HoneyMaker suit now which is okay but very hot and when you lean over you stand a good chance of a sting on the chin.

I have gone through the archives reading various posts on ventilated suits. I tried sending multiple emails to the ultra breeze person over the past 18 months and corresponded to someone on ebay selling a suit that is '25 times more air flow than Tyvek'. Since none of my ultra breeze emails were ever answered and 25 times Tyveck is still zero (0*25=0) I am still in the market.

If ultra breeze has their business model up and running then Magnet Man I am still interested just tell me where to send the money, I have no ill feelings, would appreciate a suit that looks like a good solution and completely understand it is hard to get a business off the ground. If anyone has tried the disposable suits off ebay I would appreciate the feedback. Lately I have been considering building my own out of that rug non-skid, mosquito net and a can of 3M upholstery adhesive - only question is do I spray the adhesive on the netting, the rug part or all over me?

Or maybe I could buy a fork lift and move my hives into an airconditioned honey house when I want to work them, seems like a lot of trouble convincing the wife about needing a fork lift.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Magnet Man had a year of family health problems to deal with. He posted here and let us know he would be down for awhile. He is up and running now and I received my suit a month ago. I would give him a try now, before hot weather backs up his orders.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

wfarler, sorry you fell through the cracks, I thought I had gotten back to everyone. Since I turned 50, I have noticed a lot more cognitive slippage. Regardless that doesn’t make it any less frustrating when I don’t respond to e-mails. Send me an email with your size to [email protected] and I promise I will get back to you this time.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

magnet-man said:


> ...With that said I am trying to find a buckle or something that would make the elastic band adjustable.


Have you considered velcro? Like wrist closures on some jackets and gloves. Just a thought, but it may get gunked up too easily, or the hook part may snag on and damage your material (like it does to lycra), I don't know.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

> Have you considered velcro?


Some very early suits did use Velcro. I saw a jacket the other day that used both elastic and Velcro and seems like a good solution.


----------



## EKW (Feb 2, 2005)

I have an old bee suit that has velcro on the sleeves- works great!


----------

